# No more amps!



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

Yup, sold my last amp - my beloved TopHat Emplexador 9 days ago - to pay for my granite countertops. 

Am I regretting it? Yup, every second of the day.

Would I do it again (i.e. buy the granite countertops) knowing what I'd have to do to pay for them? Nope, not a chance.

I suppose one day I should write a review on the Emplexador. It was my all-time favorite amp. I've owned quite a few amps over the past 5 years, but I always went back to the Emplex.


The only consolation is that I sold it to a buddy at work and he loves it.

Did I mention I hate not having an amp? Let's see how long this lasts.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

My sincere condolences. 

Which new amp are you considering?...as this is now a health issue and must be treated quickly.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I don't think I could make that sacrifice!


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

When I read "no more amps" I thought maybe you were going to Guitar Rig or some other type of software full time – but then I started reading about granite counter tops - OMG...how could you…the guitar gods are scorning you as I type this…this is a sad situation...I agree with greco - this is now a health issue and you need immediate assistance... I hope you can get another amp soon...my deepest sympathies =0


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

When I read "no more amps" I thought maybe you were going to Guitar Rig or some other type of software full time – but then I started reading about granite counter tops - OMG...how could you…the guitar gods are scorning you as I type this…this is a sad situation...I agree with greco - this is now a health issue and you need immediate assistance... I hope you can get another amp soon...my deepest sympathies =0


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

The granite thing happened so fast! Home Depot had some stupid promo with 15% off. Turns out that the deal wasn't all that great - you have only 2 colours to chose from and no options with the edging. Plus, sink cutout, etc. was extra. So I took that price and went to a real granite place - they offered me beautiful Brazilian granite (Depot's was from China) with my choice of edging and free sink cutout at the same price. I couldn't refuse. Of course, I used my evil Visa and the bill came in a few weeks ago. I paid that bill with my mortgage money. So, to get myself back on track with my mortgage, I had to sell a few things, including my Emplexador.

I'm sure I'll have another amp before the summer - I've been going nuts without one. I'll probably try to get another Emplexador. I've own so many amps (Matchless DC30, BadCat Hot Cat, BadCat Tone Cat, Heritage Colonial, Mesa Mark IIC, Mesa Lonestar, Fender Deluxe Reverb, Fender Super Reverb, Fender SuperChamp, and a mess of others) but like I said before, I kept going back to my Emplex.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Question now is... what amp is next?


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Question now is... what amp is next?




99% certain it will be another Emplexador (if I can find one I like at a civilized price). TopHats are true point-to-point, like Matchless and BadCat. Meaning, no turret boards - everything, and I mean everything is mounted directly on the chassis. At least that's the way my Emplexador was. The circuitry is like artwork - everything is done so cleanly and precisely. The master on that amp works better than any other amp I've ever tried - there is no ridiculous volume jump at any point and you can get beautiful high-gain tones at bedroom volumes literally. In comparison, the Matchless was a mess. You could not get overdrive tones at civilized volume levels. The BadCats could produce very high-gain tones at bedroom volumes but the tones sounded buzzy to my ears unless they were relatively loud. Plus don't get me started on the Matchless/BadCat interactive freakin' tone controls! What a pain in the ass!

Here's a pic of the Emplex circuitry:


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

When I seen the title for this thread I thought you meant companies should stop building cool amps to buy! Amp lust is so heavy in me.

Anyways, can you increase the size of that picture, a lot? I am an electronics guy and this stuff is pron to me.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Very neat wiring.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

You're a local guy - let me know what you want to borrow. I 've got a Prinny, Prinny Reverb, Marshall DSL401, Traynor Bloc 100, .... all sitting doing nothing........


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

allthumbs56 said:


> You're a local guy - let me know what you want to borrow. I 've got a Prinny, Prinny Reverb, Marshall DSL401, Traynor Bloc 100, .... all sitting doing nothing........


I'd like to try that DSL, if you don;t mind....LOL


Seriously if I were faced with this now myself, I would left my mortgage money alone, sat on the Visa debt (pay a bit ~ but not completly in full) and then try a way to keep that amp.

However, I feel for ya brah ~ I've sold a lot of gear over eBay to put all that money just toward bills.


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

ThePass said:


> I'd like to try that DSL, if you don;t mind....LOL
> 
> 
> Seriously if I were faced with this now myself, I would left my mortgage money alone, sat on the Visa debt (pay a bit ~ but not completly in full) and then try a way to keep that amp.
> ...


Credit card debt is the worst kind of debt you could have - interest is usually obscenely high. Interest on my mortgage on the other hand, is very low (3%).


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

I went through something similar recently when I sold nearly everything off in exchange for a downpayment for our new home. After the big sell-off, turns out I was sitting on about $15K of vintage gear that had largely been collecting dust. While I can't comment on whether your granite countertop was "worth it", I certainly have no regrets about exchanging one thing for another.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...granite countertops are tone killers, no question.


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

Not if they're Brazilian, like mine - tone for days!


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Happy New Countertop Day...

I'm pretty sure you'll have another amp by the end of 2011!


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

Ti-Ron said:


> Happy New Countertop Day...
> 
> I'm pretty sure you'll have another amp by the end of 2011!


I have no doubt. I've gone through 29 amps since the Fall of '07, but only 2 kitchen countertops!


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

on the bright side, if you have granite countertops, you don't need cutting boards anymore.


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

vds5000 said:


> I have no doubt. I've gone through 29 amps since the Fall of '07, but only 2 kitchen countertops!


Well then we cant argue with that ratio!


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

I considered granite countertops, but I need something that's a bit more portable.

And I've heard they don't take pedals very well.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Get yourself a small analog SS practice amp. No top hat, but the Vox Pathfinder is not too bad at all for price.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2011)

I don't have any amps. Haven't had any for over a year now. It's quite awesome. I've never been happier with my tone.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

iaresee said:


> I don't have any amps. Haven't had any for over a year now. It's quite awesome. I've never been happier with my tone.


Let me guess, you go directly into a mixing board/PA/digital thingy???


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

sorry to hear you've been domesticated ;-)


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2011)

Robert1950 said:


> Let me guess, you go directly into a mixing board/PA/digital thingy???


Yup. Thingy indeed.


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)




----------

